# Addons / Ui-mods



## Percival (27. August 2006)

hi also ich möchte nur mal sagen das es praktisch währe bei den Addons / UI-Mods immer anzugeben welcher version sie entsprechen und wenns andere als deutsche gibt das dazu zu schreiben.
ich habe gestern erst eine halbe stunde die ganzen mods durchgelesen und runtergesaugt und dann komme ich drauf das diese alle einer älteren version entsprechen da sie nicht gehn.


ach ja und nochetwas ist mir aufgefallen bei den Klassen guids für krieger steht ein kleiner absatz:
Diese Talentverteilungen wurden in der High-End-Raidinstanz „Pechschwingen-Hort“ getestet und hat sich als sehr gut erwiesen. Für eine genaue Auflistung der Punkteverteilung werfen Sie bitte einen Blick auf unsere Übersicht „Talente für einen PvE-Krieger“.

wo diese auflistung auflistung der punkteverteilung sein soll hab ich leider nicht so gan kapiert.

aber sonst muss ich sagen eure seite ist genial oder die beste deutsche wow seite seit dem sie geändert wurde,
ich bin froh das es so etwas gibt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFg percival


----------



## ZAM (27. August 2006)

Percival schrieb:


> hi also ich möchte nur mal sagen das es praktisch währe bei den Addons / UI-Mods immer anzugeben welcher version sie entsprechen und wenns andere als deutsche gibt das dazu zu schreiben.
> ich habe gestern erst eine halbe stunde die ganzen mods durchgelesen und runtergesaugt und dann komme ich drauf das diese alle einer älteren version entsprechen da sie nicht gehn.



Die gehen zum Teil schon, sind aber leider veraltet. Leider ist uns der 1.12 Patch wärend unseres Games Convention aufenthalts zum Launch der Seite dazwischen gekommen. Wir werden das im Verlauf der Woche aktualisieren. 




Percival schrieb:


> ach ja und nochetwas ist mir aufgefallen bei den Klassen guids für krieger steht ein kleiner absatz:
> Diese Talentverteilungen wurden in der High-End-Raidinstanz „Pechschwingen-Hort“ getestet und hat sich als sehr gut erwiesen. Für eine genaue Auflistung der Punkteverteilung werfen Sie bitte einen Blick auf unsere Übersicht „Talente für einen PvE-Krieger“.
> wo diese auflistung auflistung der punkteverteilung sein soll hab ich leider nicht so gan kapiert.



Wird ebenfalls morgen behoben.




Percival schrieb:


> aber sonst muss ich sagen eure seite ist genial oder die beste deutsche wow seite seit dem sie geändert wurde,
> ich bin froh das es so etwas gibt
> 
> 
> ...



Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Percival (28. August 2006)

vielen dank für die antwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (28. August 2006)

Percival schrieb:


> vielen dank für die antwort
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich bin grad am Updaten.


----------



## Nomad (29. August 2006)

Hi leutz Hätt da ma ne frage ich hab mir grad den neuen titan gesaugt so jetzt wollt ich wissen ob es die neuen versionen von dem auctions addon und dem Honor addon  ( beides für titan ) auch irgendwo zu bekommen gibt weil die alten versionen nur errors verursahcen !!! Bitte um hilfe


----------

